# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A besoni se 21 janari ishte nje grusht shteti?

## Albo

Pas pjesmarrjes se madhe qe patem ne sondazhin ne lidhje me demostratat e opozites, po hapim nje sondazh te ri, qe ka per qellim qe te masi pulsin e opinionit shqiptar ne lidhje me ceshtjen qe komisioni hetimor i Kuvendit ka marre persiper te shqyrtoje:

*- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?
- A ishte 21 janari i organizuar apo spontant?
- Kush e organizoi demostraten e 21 janarit?
- Cili eshte mendimi juaj per qendrimin qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit?
- A keni besim tek Prokuroria shqiptare se do te zbardhi ate qe ndodhi?
- A keni besim tek Komisioni Hetimor i Kuvendit te Shqiperise ne lidhje me hetimin e qendrimit qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit, para, gjate dhe pas 21 janarit?
- A mendoni se mediat e vendit kane qene te pavarura apo kane qene pjese e skenarit te 21 janarit?
- A mendoni se ju si qytetar, jeni i mireinformuar per ate qe ka ndodhur ne 21 janar?*


Si cdo sondazh, jeni te lire te hidhni voten tuaj dhe te shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote mbi pyetjet e mesiperme. Mund te lexoni ne heshtje mendimin e gjithesecilit, pa qene nevoja te replikoni me njeri-tjetrin. Te gjitha replikat do te fshihen.

Votim te kendshem.
Albo

P.S Per te ndjekur hetimet dhe deshmite e komisionit hetimor parlamentar, lexoni temen: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=132611

----------


## genti1972

qe te kuptojme akoma me mire se ca eshte grusht shteti ....ju zoti ALBO  beni nje sondazh tjeter me kete pyetje 

kush eshte grusht shteti    ?? a. hyrja me arkivol ne kryeministri e marrja e tvsh ne 98 
                                                 b. ngjarjet e 21 janarit 2011

----------


## Disa

Po besoj qe 21 Janari ishte grushtet.

----------


## Endless

ngjante me shume si dacke shteti

----------


## ganimet

> Pas pjesmarrjes se madhe qe patem ne sondazhin ne lidhje me demostratat e opozites, po hapim nje sondazh te ri, qe ka per qellim qe te masi pulsin e opinionit shqiptar ne lidhje me ceshtjen qe komisioni hetimor i Kuvendit ka marre persiper te shqyrtoje:
> 
> *- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?
> - A ishte 21 janari i organizuar apo spontant?
> - Kush e organizoi demostraten e 21 janarit?
> - Cili eshte mendimi juaj per qendrimin qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit?
> - A keni besim tek Prokuroria shqiptare se do te zbardhi ate qe ndodhi?
> - A keni besim tek Komisioni Hetimor i Kuvendit te Shqiperise ne lidhje me hetimin e qendrimit qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit, para, gjate dhe pas 21 janarit?
> - A mendoni se mediat e vendit kane qene te pavarura apo kane qene pjese e skenarit te 21 janarit?
> ...


Me 21 janar  falanget e ps-es tentuan te bejn grushtshtet.
Ishte  i organizuar dhe kishte koh qe po mireshin e ipeshin detyra  rrugaqeris serbosocialiste.
Gjinushi nano,Paskali Soartaku ..dhe gjith  socialistet ne detyra e funksione politike- shtetrore me komandantin Edvin Ramaxopulos.Shqipria nuk hecen perpara me rrenuesit e saj  te perbetuar ,me servilistet  qe han buken e Shqipris e mendja e shpirti ne Bukuresht e Athin-Beograd.

Ter ftyren e vertet e treguan armiqet e Shqipris ,kjo sdo koment .Ata qe thrrasin ne rrenimin e shetit dhe institucioneve te saja  jon armiq te kombit shqiptar.per mua ska nevoj qe ta thon jemi armiqet tuaj se u tregoj vepra e tyre.Gjith ate rrenim ,zjarrdhenje dhe vrasje  te qytetarve  pa qadra tregon se socialistet qendrojn pas ktyre  tragjedive ..pamvarsisht se nga erdhen ,nga kryministria apo nga rastoranti apo nga spitali.
Prokuroria e ka then te sajen ,ajo esht kukull e socialistit Edvin dhe prej saj as qe pres te thot te verteten pasi fajtorin e emron para se te dyshohet fajtori.
Shteti shqiptar dhe qeveria e saj jon me plot tradhtar dhe gjersa te prangosen tradhtaret as nji institucion  sdo respekto ligjin e as kushtetuten pa u konsultu me bosin e tyre te partis.
Mediat jon pjell e partive politike dhe as qe mund te behet fjal se ato kryejn punen e saja me profesionalizem por bejn politiken qe ua referojn bosat e tyrepartiak.
Politiken shqiptare e kom percjell qe si femij .me ra ren ne sy hipokrizia e socialistve kur shtiren dashamir te kombit por ne fakt pjesa me e madhe e tyre jon parti e grupeve dhe klaneve te tyre e boset e tyre i kan ne Serbi e Athin.

Do e bejm Shqiprin zonj te ranë ,per inati te shqiptarve  te sojit te  nanosve e gjinushve edvinve 
Erioon BRAQAV DHE sekstrave te tyre.

----------


## EuroStar1

> *- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Absolutisht PO
> 			
> 		
> ...


Per mua keto kanale jane te politizuara dhe nuk duhen besuar aspak

*TOP CHANNEL , VIZION + , TVSH , KLAN , NEWS 24*

----------


## Sharri-Liburna

po Rama u munu me e tollovit shipnin qe ata ne kosove si Thac e hajmedet ti kan chancet ma te mir per tju ik tan akuzave per krim sepse kriminelet jan te sigurt vetem nese dy shtetet e shiptarve te jen te destabilizueme

----------


## altint71

1)Jo -Absolutisht ,kjo eshte teza Berishes per te mbuluar gjakun e shqiptarve te vrare.
2)Po  ajo dihet qe demostrata ishte organizuar,dhe ps ka  informuar dhe mediat e istutuzionet.
3)Ps
4)nuk e di

5)Kam besim tek prokura,por Berisha me nderhyrjet e tij ka bllukuar kete istutuzion.
6)nuk e di
7)Me mjafton ajo qe kam pare me syt e mij.

----------


## Besoja

Për të dhënë mendimin se ishte apo jo grusht shteti,nuk besoj se jemi aq specialistë që të përgjigjemi me po ose jo.Por kjo nuk do të thotë që nuk jam dakort me sondazhin.Nuk ka asgjë të keqe nëse bëhet pyetja.
Në gjithë këtë histori,diçka ka me patjetër.
Si mundet që një lider i asaj partie që pretendon për demokraci,të pranojë të ulet në një karrike pas derdhjes së gjakut?!
Si mundet një lider partie të pranojë ta vënë në pushtet ajo turmë njerzish që përdori kundër policisë një dhunë të paparë?!
Është njësoj sikur tani të nxjerrë ca idhtarë të vet dhe të na penalizojë ne që kemi mendim të kundërt nga idhtarët e tij!!!Ose më keq akoma,të na futet me hunj pse nuk duam Ramën!!!

----------


## chino

> *- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?*


Sipas definicionit nje grusht shteti eshte *nderrimi i pushtetit me dhune nga larte*. 
Elementi "nga larte" e dallon grusht shtetin prej revolucionit. 

Nese nisem nga ky definicion, pergjigja ime eshte: Nuk di. Kete votova.
Ndersa "ndjenja" me thote se nuk ishte.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Nuk besoj se ishte grusht shteti. Ishte dhunim i institucioneve shtetërore dhe thirrje me tendencën e prirjeve për destabilizim të vendit. Këtë e të fundit e dëshmon edhe vendimi i opozitës për të mos marrë pjesë në zgjedhjet lokale të majit.

- A ishte 21 janari i organizuar apo spontan?
*I organizuar*

- Kush e organizoi demostraten e 21 janarit?
*Përgjigja e kësaj pyetjeje i takon prokurorisë.*

- Cili eshte mendimi juaj per qendrimin qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit?
*Askush nuk ka kërkuar dialogun, as Kryeministri, që së fundmi po shfaq shenja të një psikoze të përparuar. Qëndrimin më të përgjegjshëm e ka mbajtur Presidenti.*

- A keni besim tek Prokuroria shqiptare se do te zbardhi ate qe ndodhi?
*Uroj që Prokuroria t'i japë një përgjigje 21 janarit. Përndryshe çfarë shteti demokratik jemi?!*

- A keni besim tek Komisioni Hetimor i Kuvendit te Shqiperise ne lidhje me hetimin e qendrimit qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit, para, gjate dhe pas 21 janarit?
*Jo!*
- A mendoni se mediat e vendit kane qene te pavarura apo kane qene pjese e skenarit te 21 janarit?
*Pjesë e skenarit nuk mendoj se kanë qënë, por kanë qënë joprofesionale në dhënien e lajmit e paraqitjen e gjëndjes.* 

- A mendoni se ju si qytetar, jeni i mireinformuar per ate qe ka ndodhur ne 21 janar?
*A nuk ndodh mirëinformimi nga media?*

----------


## bamatat

21 janari , nuk ka asnje shanc jo te quhet por as te afrohet me grushtin e shtetit !

Sipas meje arsyet jane keto :

1. Shqiperia eshte anetare e NATO-s dhe askush nuk ka shanc te kryeje grusht shteti qofte edhe per kete fakt ! Kush ka 1 klase shkolle kete gje e di fare mire !
2. Policia provokoi dhunshem demosntruesit , te cilet nga ping-pongu me cadra , kaluan ne marrjen e gurreve kundrejt policeve per shkak te urrejtjes dhe hakmarrjes qe krijon dhuna e shkembyer me njeri tjetrin !

3. Nuk ka grusht shteti me grushta , gurre dhe sende te forta perballe armeve te zjarrit snajper dhe automatike !

4. Qe eshte dhe kryesorja , demonstruesit asnjehere nuk u perpoqen te hynin brenda territorit , lere pastaj brenda godines se Kryeministrise ! Sa here qe ata iu afruan gardhit te hekurave , edhe kur hytpem maje murit , i kthyen b.ythen kryeministrit dhe Kryeministrise !

5. Shikoni me vemendje , momentin qe hapet dera e oborrit te kryeministrise ! Ajo hapet nga nje punonjes i gardes nga brenda , nderkohe qe njerezit afrohen vetem per te share policet dhe gardistet dhe gjuajtur me gurre ! Tashme kishte nisur shkembimi i goditjeve edhe nga policet dhe gardistet me gurre !

6. Asnje nga te vraret nuk ishte te pakten afer oborrit apo gardhit me tela me gjemba te godines .

7. Grushti i shtetit , me kallashnikove , me mitroloze dhe me kundertanke dhe me pas me tanke i 14 shtatorit 1998 , shkaterrimi i godines se Kryeministrise nga bandat e armatsoura , i godines se parlamentit , apo televizionit shteteror , tregoi se akush nuk mund te beje grusht shteti ne Shqiperi . Kete e di tashme edhe nje me arsim fillor !

Grushti shtetit ndodhi nga Berisha , i cili ne kundershtim me Kushtetuten dhe rendin juridik ne Shqiperi me forcen e njesive te armatosura asgjesoi te gjitha organet kushtetuese nga roli i tyre publik , kushtetues dhe ligjor ! Me agjesimin e tyre Berisha i zevendesoi , duke bere vete SHIK-un , vete Prokurorin duke caktuar akuzat , veprat penale dhe autoret , vete gjyqtarin dhe vete ekzekutuesin !

Per problemet mendore dhe psiqike te Kryeministrit nuk po flas se harxhoj kohen time kot ! Gjithashtu nuk po flas as per kriminelin qe vrau dhe plagosi dhjetra shqiptare dhe tani shkon nga krimi ne krim duke shpifur per te mbrojtur krimin e pare qe beri . 
Kjo sepse eshte shume e thjeshte ky kriminel do te jape patjeter nje dite llogari ! E drejta vonon , por nuk harron !

----------


## Ziti

> *- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?
> - A ishte 21 janari i organizuar apo spontant?
> - Kush e organizoi demostraten e 21 janarit?
> - Cili eshte mendimi juaj per qendrimin qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit?
> - A keni besim tek Prokuroria shqiptare se do te zbardhi ate qe ndodhi?
> - A keni besim tek Komisioni Hetimor i Kuvendit te Shqiperise ne lidhje me hetimin e qendrimit qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit, para, gjate dhe pas 21 janarit?
> - A mendoni se mediat e vendit kane qene te pavarura apo kane qene pjese e skenarit te 21 janarit?
> - A mendoni se ju si qytetar, jeni i mireinformuar per ate qe ka ndodhur ne 21 janar?*


1-PO
2-I organizuar
3-E oganizoi PS-ja
4-Kreret e institucioneve te vendit kane vene interesin e xhepit apo karrieres se tyre perpara shtetit
5-Kam besim se me ndihmen e hetuseve amerikane dhe presionit qeveritar do zbardhet ajo qe ka ndodhe.
6-Mediat nuk jane te pavarura ne Shqiperi, gazetaret jane partizane.
7-Mendoj se jam i mireinformuar per ate qe ka ndodh.

----------


## Alti Elezi

O Albo
Nuk e di se kush fshihet mbas emrit "ALBO",por un jam anetar qe nga viti 2,000 ne forum duke hyre shpesh here,dhe duke u shkeputur shume here per arsye pune.Por do te them dicka :e mira/e keqja: e duket sikur ka Hyre Sali Berisha ne forum dhe eshte bere KOMANDANT i forumit,dhe i sondazheve,po na duket se 3 milione shqiptare te Lodhur,nuk po gjejme dot se kush "vodhi" Pulen ne lagjen tone,si mendon TI???3 milione ster-niper te Ali Pashe Tepelenes qe jemi nuk e dime se kush e vodhi Pulen??Na duhen disa Shqiptare qe kane jo me shume se 15 Vjet qe jetojne ne USA apo Canada,dhe duhet te na thone se shikoni ju se nuk dini gje,por ai nuk ka faj se keshtu e shofim ne!
Po kjo teme qe ke hapur nuk ka shume nevoje per sondazhe,dihet se kush jane Hajdutet,ENVERISTET,KRIMINELET,e Shqiperise,dhe i pari eshte SALA,dhe e gjithe G-lasa politike.
Ketu i pa paperlyer eshte Vetem POPULLI,dhe gjithe te tjeret jane Kryehajdutet te cilet i dashur ALBO nuk ka nevoje per Sondazhe.

----------


## fattlumi

Unë më parë do e quaja revolucion ose kopje e revolucioneve te kuqe komuniste,ku ne pamundësi te fitohet gara ndershmerisht me votë,organizohen protesta qe te rrezohet pushteti me dhunë.

----------


## bamatat

*- A ishte 21 janari nje grusht shteti?*

Sigurisht qe jo ! Po te ishin keshtu grushtet e shtetit , atehere Europa do te kishte cdo 20 dite grusht shteti ! Kjo demonstrate ishte grusht shteti aq sa Sala eshte njeri jo i semur psiqik !

*- A ishte 21 janari i organizuar apo spontant?
*
Spontan nga ana e demostruesve , i organizuar nga policia e Lul Bashes !

*- Kush e organizoi demostraten e 21 janarit?*
Demonstraten e thirri opozita duke i bere thirrje popullit te dilte te demonstronte !

*- Cili eshte mendimi juaj per qendrimin qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit?*

Qendrimi i Sali Berishes dhe i ministrave te tij ishte kriminal !
Te tjeret e gjykuan te arsyeshme te respektonin ligjin per mos tu nxirre perpara historise !

*- A keni besim tek Prokuroria shqiptare se do te zbardhi ate qe ndodhi?*

Nuk kam besim ! Ne rast se ajo do t'i shkonte me kembengulje punes se saj , jo vetem gardistet , por dhe Luli me Drejtorin e Policise duhet te ishin ne burg per veprat penale te kryera edhe pas masakres se 21 janarit ! Madje edhe Sali Berisha !

*- A keni besim tek Komisioni Hetimor i Kuvendit te Shqiperise ne lidhje me hetimin e qendrimit qe kane mbajtur kreret e institucioneve te vendit, para, gjate dhe pas 21 janarit?*

Ky komision i PD-se eshte si policia poltike e Hitlerit qe bente hetime dhe gjykime per kundershtaret e vet ! Dhe eshte teresisht partiake , jo vetem pse merr urdhera nga Saliu , por se te gjithe jane anetare te PD-s ! Partia shtet po heton !!!!????

*- A mendoni se mediat e vendit kane qene te pavarura apo kane qene pjese e skenarit te 21 janarit? 
*
Jo te pavarura , por te pa therrura thuaj ! Aq te pavarura sa ABC nuk dha plagosjen me arme zjarri te gazetarit te vet !!!!

*- A mendoni se ju si qytetar, jeni i mireinformuar per ate qe ka ndodhur ne 21 janar?
*
Te pakten per shkaqet e dukshme se perse ndodhi 21 janari , jam i informuar , por nese keto shkaqe kane qene mbulese per veprime te tjera nga te dy palet , per kete nuk kam ndonje informacion te sakte !

----------


## Abaz S. Hoxha

21 Janari dhune Bolshevike nga qellime staliniste tipike per komunistet pro sllave shqiptare si dhe anarkiste snobisto-sharlatane perndryshe ne sallonet tironse quhen BQ- dmth perverset "liberale" . Fillesat jane qysh nga 1924 , orintimet e Kominternit, konsulli jugosllav i Korces ne vitet 1930 duke vazhdue me Miladinet, Dushanet e Sorroset e viteve 1991 & CO. Turp e mjerim per gjoja Eurosocialistet shqiptare  bashke me europen Fishtiane qe nuk shef Belgjiken qe ka nga vera e 2010 pa Qeveri .na sjellin neve ne Tirane lloj lloj tipash ...  . Me Bolsheviket shqiptare te listes MITHROCHIN ka vetem nje qendrim Kushtetuta, ligji dhe Shteti Gjithe-Shqiptare , hapje dosjesh, pavarsija e tre religjoneve tona , krijimi i Asamblese Kushtetuse, krijimi i Xhandamarise Nacionale, President Kushtetues Nacional i fuqishem, denimin e krimeve komuniste duke fillue nga org. e gazetarve, shoqatave, OQJ, partite politike, heqjen e titujve te bolshevikva komuniste-staliniste shqiptare nga 1944 e deri 2011, futjen ne nje nga pjeset e kushtetutes denimin dhe shpalljen antikombetare si te Komunizmit si dhe te Fashizmit ... etj etj etj.

----------


## Jackie

Ky Grushti shtetit me perngjan me historine e kavalierit ..."*Une kam pas kale tha saliu prandaj jam dhe kavalier*" lol. Jam i sigurte qe dhe ne kte rast ai sdi cfare flet dhe sja ka idene se cfare eshte grusht shteti. Mjer ne per kto politikane qe kemi thuj.

----------


## Albo

> O Albo
> Nuk e di se kush fshihet mbas emrit "ALBO",por un jam anetar qe nga viti 2,000 ne forum duke hyre shpesh here,dhe duke u shkeputur shume here per arsye pune.Por do te them dicka:Me duket sikur ka Hyre Sali Berisha ne forum dhe eshte bere KOMANDANT i forumit,dhe i sondazheve,po na duket se 3 milione shqiptare te Lodhur,nuk po gjejme dot se kush "vodhi" Pulen ne lagjen tone,si mendon TI???3 milione ster-niper te Ali Pashe Tepelenes qe jemi nuk e dime se kush e vodhi Pulen??Na duhen disa Shqiptare qe kane jo me shume se 15 Vjet qe jetojne ne USA apo Canada,dhe duhet te na thone se shikoni ju se nuk dini gje,por ai nuk ka faj se keshtu e shofim ne!
> Po kjo teme qe ke hapur nuk ka shume nevoje per sondazhe,dihet se kush jane Hajdutet,ENVERISTET,KRIMINELET,e Shqiperise,dhe i pari eshte SALA,dhe e gjithe G-lasa politike.
> Ketu i pa paperlyer eshte Vetem POPULLI,dhe gjithe te tjeret jane Kryehajdutet te cilet i dashur ALBO nuk ka nevoje per Sondazhe.


Nese nuk te pelqen sondazhi, nuk ke perse merr pjese ne te. Sondazhet kane nje vlere te madhe per mua, nje vlere qyteteruese, pasi ne keto sondazhe, nuk jane politikanet qe shprehen per situaten , nuk jane mediat qe i zbukurojne lajmet sipas qejfit, nuk jane te huajt, jane vete shqiptaret, ti e une, qe shprehin ate qe mendojne. Kete mundesi qe ua ofron forumi nuk ua ofron as politika e as mediat e komanduara dhe te filtruara.

Politikaneve shqiptare u pelqen shpesh "te flasin ne emer te popullit", por nuk e kuptojne qe cdo shqiptar, ne kohen qe jetojme, ka goje e flet vete ate qe mendon. Dhe sikur politikanet te lexonin e shikonin keto sondazhe, dhe sikur te prireshin ne veprimet e tyre nga ajo qe elektorati deshiron dhe jo nga interesat e tyre te ngushta personale, keto qe ndodhin as nuk do te kishin ndodhur ne Shqiperi.

Keshtu qe mos u bej bish lirive te tua si qytetar, merr pjese ne sondazhe, shpreh mendimin tend te plote ne kete teme, pasi pavaresisht se cfare mendimi ke e mbron, vete fakti qe ben kete gje hapur e ne publik, eshte nje shembull i mire per gjithe shqiptaret. Nese te gjithe shqiptaret te benin te njejten gje, asnje politikan shqiptar nuk do te guxonte te fliste "ne emer te popullit".

Albo

----------


## skender76

Votova: PO
Kush e ka ndjek zhvillimin e ngjarjeve, nuk ka nevoj t'mendohet shum.

----------

